# Grimm's Snowed in Halloween



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Here are a couple pics from my haunt, which ended up having only a fogger and a boombox plugged in. All of my extension cords got wet from the melting snow and I couldnt plug them in, so I had no floods. Oh well, here are a couple pics, some of the props were re-worked this year. I made the zombie this year and re did the witch's face and added some arms and hands. I also made the ground breaker with just the head and right arm coming out of the ground this year.

Hope to figure out how to add my pics in here, otherwise you can check out my flickr or my album on haunt forum.

Halloween 2009 - a set on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Grim, if you click on one of the pictures in your album, it will open up in a new page and you wil see a BB code underneath it. Copy the code and you can paste it into a post (max of five images per post, and you can do more than one post per thread).

You can also attach photos as a thumbnail to your post under Go Advanced (you'll see the paper clip symbol).


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

hmm


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the help Roxy, I kept getting pissed off trying to do this, I appreciate the walk through. Now, if I can only figure out how to make my pictures smaller after I upload them from my camera without having to go through each one in photoshop.

Cheers!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Love the zombie.. he rocks


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

The zombie is great - his facial expression is wonderful! And I think the witch looks especially creepy surrounded by snow.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Those are really good!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow! Looks great! I agree with smileyface, the expression on your characters is amazing, very realistic! I however, think snow at Halloween is just wrong. I think the weather had fun with lots of us this year...


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice pictures. I like that zombie also. You might want to look into a landscape transformer and some mr16 leds. The transformer can be placed inside the garage or up high. Which they are made for the weather any way. But they are low voltage and the water doesn't bother them. I stared switching to them last year. Now I only use 110 inside.


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks Watcher, I was just going to wait until Halloween day to set up the cords so I dont do what I did this year. Ill look into what your saying though, if cash permits of course. Thats definitely the way to go for the long term. Thanks.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

If you have a HD close, kind of watch the landscape lights. Around the end of December, they put them on clearance. I bought 3 of the 50.00 dollar sets last year for 15.00 each.


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

> Now, if I can only figure out how to make my pictures smaller after I upload them from my camera without having to go through each one in photoshop.


It doesn't permanently resize the photos, but with Flickr, you can click on the individual image you want to post and choose the size: Square, Thumbnail, Small, Medium, Large, or Original. There's coding on the bottom of each page for message board posting.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Pics are very nice, great props ... sorry the weather wasn't cooperating.


----------

